
Who Are the Real-Life Models of “Silicon Valley” Characters? (2016) - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/who-are-the-real-life-models-of-silicon-valley-characters-we-have-them/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
claudiulodro
> the humorless gelded wunderkinds who will undoubtedly smear the “accuracy”
> of this article on Hacker News.

I, uh . . . I guess I'll go do something else now.

------
alistproducer2
I lol'd when the article mentioned the Google Search appliance because I spent
a few months building a replacement at my company when they decided they
didn't want to continue to pay the 6 figure license anymore.

~~~
geerlingguy
It seems like every SMB who needed search had a GSA on premise in the mid-00s.
Those things were expensive!

~~~
thesmallestcat
They made great coffee table tops too.

~~~
inopinatus
I still have the T-shirt that came with it.

